# Looking for name of a song



## errantkkn

First, i'm sorry because I'm not good in English, so i don't know if this thread is in right place.

This part of song is in the software Encore, in MIDI type. It interests me, but i can't find its name. Anyone help me plz. Thanks.
This is the link (.MP3) http://www.mediafire.com/?he04dt3i4pjqi9l


----------



## Norse

It's Bach's Invention (two voices, not three) no. 13 in a minor.


----------



## errantkkn

Thank you so much.


----------

